# Size at 1 year?



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

I have 2 sister's almost 1 year old. They are miniature pygmy's,and tiny! One sister is a little rounder than the other however,and I worry that the other one isn't well. Can some of you please post pics of your babies around the age of 1 year for me,I need to compare their sizes...I would appreciate it very much .
They eat well,get plenty of exercise, and are spoiled rotten..I would think they should both be fuller looking..?..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you had a fecal test done to include coccidia on the one you are concerned about?


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

wouldn't coccidia show up as diarrhea? and no,I never had a test like that done,,she is otherwise super healthy..they are the only 2 I have,,and have no contact with any other animals,,they are my pets


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

The one on the right is the one a little smaller/thinner...am I being overly concerned?? or are they too thin/small?


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

here she is again,,on the right...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

What are you feeding them? Maybe they need a few more calories. Also maybe they need a fecal which includes a test for coccidiosis. I understand that does not always have diarrhea, and it couldn't hurt. They look like little sweeties.


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

I feed fresh hay always available,,and mixed cracked grain in the am.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Add some alfalfa hay and some feed made specifically for goats,do they get browse? The others are right a fecal wouldn't hurt. It's hard to tell from the pic because they are furry but I thought it looked like her rumen was for sure empty. But they are cute that's for sure!


----------

